# Gonna try and SMOKE some oysters this weekend



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

I want them to turn out kinda like those little smoked oysters you can buy in the "sardine can" but obviously better. Here is a recipe I found on the web that I modified a bit. Can anyone think of some improvements or any tips. Thanks - I'll report back with the results next week.

*Smoked Oysters*
5-6 dozen medium oysters

*For Brine:*
3/4 cup non-iodized salt
1-1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup soy sauce
3 bay leafs
1 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. onion powder
1 cup brandy or bourbon
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
A couple of dashes of favorite pepper sauce
1-1/2 gal water

*Finishing Marinade:*
2 cups Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 cloves crushed garlic
dash lemon zest (optional)
ground chili peppers (optional)
whatever herbs you like (optional)

Rinse oysters with cold water to remove shell particles etc. In a large non-metallic container combine all brine ingredients, stirring well until salt and sugars dissolve.

Place oysters into the brine and gently stir them to separate. Place brine / oysters in refrigerator and let them brine for 24 hours.

Combine all marinade ingredients and refrigerate

After brining place oysters on a vegetable grill rack. Smoke at 225 degrees for 1 to 1-1/2 hours or until done - Use soaked Alder or Cherry chips.

Add smoked oysters to finishing marinade about two hours before serving and refrigerate. The oil will get a little cloudy when it's chilled but will clearup as it warms back up to room temperature before serving.

Serve at room temp on thinly sliced toasted french bread.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds good...I even like the sardine can ones though. Take pics.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*smoked them today*

came out REALLY GOOD. Really rich flavor, fairly smokey with a really great finish and aftertaste and wonderful texture - if you love smoked meats and oysters try this. I used Alder and Pecan and it took 3 hours to smoke 'em - but I was interrupted by two separate thunderstorms, lol. I served them on Wheat Thins.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Pics*

I thought they were fantastic - my son said they were too "smokey".


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Better than expected*

Really goog, but cant eat too many - very rich. Had to time everything in between the thunderstorms this afternoon but it was worth it. I'll definitely do this one again - used pecan and alder, too 3 hours at 250 - then two more hours in the EVOO bath in the fridge. I'm stuffed....


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

That's a lot of oysters..looks awesome. You followed that recipe?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Yep Ryno*

... pretty much followed the recipe - used brandy instead of bourbon and some cayenne in the brine. Smoked them a little longer until they "looked" right. They are very addictive and i ate them for 3 days. I found myself snacking on them at wierd times - like at 3:00 in the morning lol. Found the Alder chips at HEB.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang those look good man !!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

They look great. You might consider using apple wood chips next time, along with the cherry and alder. Apple is milder than the cherry and goes great with alder. We use the combo of all 3 woods for everything we smoke and it's always good.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

All I use is butter and Zattarins cagun spice. Make pan out of foil cook directly over coals.At end,about 15 minutes,poke wholes in foil to let butter drain into fire to create more smoke. I like pecan wood best.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, you cooked a Lot of oysters. They look awesome, congrats!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Steve*

I've grilled many oysters through the years like you described along with other ways as well. For this - I wanted them SMOKED. Fire was in the firebox and the temp never got over 275. They came out just like the ones you can buy in the cans except 5x bigger and better. I'm already starting to crave them again, lol.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Had to tag this thread. Those sound delicious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mother of god those look awesome!! I want a tray to my self!!


----------

